# someone has to post this



## tree (Oct 14, 2003)

When Panther is out softwaredevelopment continuous and another version is needed from macosx and it needs a new name. In reality names exists in great quantity and Apple has to pick one. In my case I only owns the name from my website, because nobody else may offer free music there with the same name. In reality I don't see any benefit in refusing Apple to use something similar. We can continue this thread with think differents.::love::


----------



## chevy (Oct 14, 2003)

What is the point of your post ?


----------



## voice- (Oct 14, 2003)

chevy, it's tree, it's not supposed to ahve a point.

However, I think it's about Beatles suing Apple Computer for using the same name, or the codenames of OS X builds.


----------



## stizz (Oct 14, 2003)

tree does not seem to have a grasp of the english language. I wonder if that is actually a pasted babblefish translation from another language.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 14, 2003)

I think it's Herve's latest incarnation, only seems to make slightly more sense =)


----------



## habilis (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm not trying to be funny but is tree seriously mentally handicapped?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 14, 2003)

Tree/Hervé's host is cisco-cache-5.kuleuven.ac.be.

Enough said.


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tree _
> *We can continue this thread with think differents.::love::  *


 Or thinking not at all...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 15, 2003)

bad boys!


----------



## Cat (Oct 15, 2003)

Thinking nothing is not thinking.
Thinking different is different thinking.

Nice place Leuven. Nice University too.


----------



## tree (Oct 16, 2003)

http://www.kuleuven.ac.be/mac_at/


----------



## Cat (Oct 16, 2003)

Did you make that?


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 16, 2003)

Is this the person behind Herve???  Finally?


----------



## Trip (Oct 16, 2003)

I wonder...who is hervé? Does anybody know? Is he a 60 year old misinformed man who lives in the hills of Greece? Or is he a 9 year old boy who got neglected at younger years. Can he understand what we're saying? Is he a robot?!?!

WHO IS HERVE?!


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey Trip, try a search  I seem to remember seeing a thread about that at one point.


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

Apparently, this is Hervé.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 17, 2003)

I am surprised! He looks pretty normal.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 17, 2003)

Yah, I remember seeing that pic


----------



## tree (Oct 17, 2003)

ecommerce
In one week Panther is out. From commercial point of view Apple needs a successor. 
I hope that with this simple example everyone understands what I mean.
example:
Ford Genk in Belgium (Ford largest factory) is the only factory who makes the Mondeo. The factory has now problems because there isn't a successor. There is not enough demand for the old model and development of a new car seems to be inpossible. This can lead to a 10000 people job cuts and an economical  disaster.


----------



## Trip (Oct 17, 2003)

Ok so he LOOKs normal...but can he understand what we're saying? Has anybody tried to communicate with him?!


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 17, 2003)

Arden, how do you know?


----------



## stizz (Oct 17, 2003)

From what I can gather, he drives a ford. poor bastard.


----------



## jeffrito (Oct 17, 2003)

I think what he means is that Jaguar is old and there will not be a demand for it when Panther is out.  Panther is Apple's next release (as we all know - a big deal).  Then they'll have to TOP that.  If they can't Steve Jobs will fire everyone.


----------



## jeffrito (Oct 17, 2003)

And the picture is obviously David Duchovny.  Are you saying tree is Spooky?


----------



## ex2bot (Oct 17, 2003)

Herve/Tree is David Duchovny? Or Edsel Ford?

Doug


----------



## ApeintheShell (Oct 17, 2003)

Well what was to stop them from saying,

"Steve we did Jaguar, but now, oh i don't think we can do it Steve. That's unpossible! Even if technology does evolve and we can always use existing technology. Steve we should throw in the towel. Please fire all of us! For God sakes! ahhh!!!!"

"Oh, Steve. Panther will be stalking mac users next week. Can we stop developing? I mean sure Jaguar did okay, but you can't expect us to come out with Lynx or Mountain Lion next year, can you?"

Ten years later:

"Steve, i know we promised you a race of atomic supermen but we're running short on time and there is not that much money available. If you can hear me in that frozen pickle jar, we need your help!"


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tree _
> *http://www.kuleuven.ac.be/mac_at/ *



I especially like the creative definition of "news".  

News now means things that happened 4 months ago


----------



## edX (Oct 18, 2003)

Let me clear a few things up. Tree is Herve. he's a very nice guy. he's from Belgium and he doesn't speak english very well. the majority of his posts are using babblefish to translate. he will talk to you if you try replying to him and not talking about him and making fun of him. some of you who are acting so stupid about this have been here longer than i have. if you had payed any attention to herve in the past, you would know this. and yes, that's herve in the picture, NOT mulder. i've also seen pics of him with his family. that's what he looks like. Herve is in graduate school, or was last i heard, so there is no need to question his intelligence. it's probably much higher than some of those who make fun of him. probably higher than most of those who make fun of him. 

Herve used to have daily conversations with admiralak, racerx, phil and myself. personally, i like him a lot. i named the Herve's Bar & Grill after him to honor him, not as a joke. he's probably started more friendly conversations about off the wall subjects than everyone else combined in his years here. 

out of all the replies here, the only good one is jeffrito who is making an honest attempt to understand him. from my interpretation of the original post, i think he's pretty close. 

so either try conversing with tree (as he prefers to be known these days) or ignore him. but chill at the sitting around gawking and making fun of him and questioning his mental state.

another little known fact about him - his sister was once hit by lightening. 

so tree, what makes you think apple can't keep making the os better and better?


----------



## edX (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pds _
> *I especially like the creative definition of "news".
> 
> News now means things that happened 4 months ago *



tree/herve is the exception to many of our rules around here. he has earned that right long before most of you discovered this site. he'll probably be doing it long after many of you have gone. again, either be entertained by it, participate in or ignore it. but don't act like you're better than him. 

tree is kinda like our mascot. 

and just imagine what some of our posts must read like for him when he translates them thru babblefish. ::alien::


----------



## tree (Oct 18, 2003)

Edx it is always the same problem. selling  a product I don't have seen Panther, but my iBook is pretty unreadable and if it is a particle problem about mine I haven't said anything.


----------



## jeffrito (Oct 18, 2003)

> out of all the replies here, the only good one is jeffrito who is making an honest attempt to understand him. from my interpretation of the original post, i think he's pretty close.



That's because these days jeffrito is so sick of bullsh*t.  People are so mean to each other.  We (Americans) can learn a lot from other countries.  We are so pompus.  I've started to think that America is just on some stupid pill lately.  But now I've really figured it out - It's our age.  Compared to the rest of the world we are such a young country.  So basically we are at that juvinile stage - me, me, me.

I've always been interested in other languages, etc.  In fact, I'm trying to write my on - I'm so sick of all these computer languages like Java.  (Sorry, had to rant here.)

So for the rest of you me, me, me morons out there - take the admin's advice - (in my words) sit back, shut up, and listen for a while and learn something.  Damn!

(And as far as the picture - I thought someone had put a young pic of Mulder up as a joke - that's why I said it was Mulder - If that is really tree... You go boy!  You are good looking!)


----------



## tree (Oct 18, 2003)

Jeffrito, I am occupied with writing >= 1 klog of java (mac requirements: osx) then I will be recogniced as an academic programmer.


----------



## jeffrito (Oct 18, 2003)

May the force be with you, tree.  One day I will have developed my own language, and maybe you'll be writing in that instead!


----------



## tree (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry, I have problems understanding Your post. It is not easy to reply, what I am doing now.


----------



## jeffrito (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck doing Java.  I make my language too.  Then be famous.


----------



## Trip (Oct 18, 2003)

Uhhh...right.


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2003)

Tree, het spijt me echt als je voelt dat ik heb je personlijk beleidigt. Ik vindt jou posts lief en hep jij niets tegen. Wel zijn ze soms hard om te begrijpen, maar, jij wijt dat en je komt steeds voor - ik vind dat leuk.

 Mischien mijn post van niewere niewes was wat hard, maar, persoonlijk niet. Als je blief vergeet 't. Zou goed zijn als ik en beetje white out had... 

Jump!


----------



## Trip (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to appologize to tree for my past behavior. I'll watch myself closer from now on.

jeffrito: Good luck on your language!


----------



## tree (Oct 18, 2003)

I can't get enough of osx.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

Hmmm, I think we should designate a dedicated 'tree translator'


----------



## Trip (Oct 18, 2003)

It's not hard to understand dlloyd. Just read his message through a couple times.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

I know, I know.
I had no idea he was actually like what Ed said. I thought he was just the resident comic


----------



## nervus (Oct 18, 2003)

> Hmmm, I think we should designate a dedicated 'tree translator'


No, just a better Babblefish! Tree/Herve is flemish. His website is in flemish ("Belgian dutch"): every line in it is well formulated and it is nice reading stuff. Too bad he needs a tool like Babblefish.

Greetings/Groeten
nervus, northern neighbour to Herve


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

Tree: Use Sherlock. It translates beautifully!


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tree _
> *When Panther is out softwaredevelopment continuous and another version is needed from macosx and it needs a new name. In reality names exists in great quantity and Apple has to pick one. In my case I only owns the name from my website, because nobody else may offer free music there with the same name. In reality I don't see any benefit in refusing Apple to use something similar. We can continue this thread with think differents.::love::  *



Actually, reading through this, I can understand it. I _think_ it means something like this:



> Once Apple finishes Panther, they will start on a new version, and it needs a new name. There are plenty of names out there, and Apple needs to stop naming it's OSes after cats. I own the name for my website, and that means no one else can offer free music with the same name. I think it would benefit Apple to do something like this.
> We can continue this thread with your opinions.



What do you think?


----------



## nervus (Oct 18, 2003)

You got it!

Greetings
nervus


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## edX (Oct 18, 2003)

so tree, why don't you ask for help with that ibook? that's what we're here for. explain the problem for us, even if you have to do it in flemmish. seems we have a couple of people who could do a better job than babblefish of translating it for you.

so everyone - notice how tree makes more sense when you talk to him instead of about him?


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm sorry, I didn't realize he just wasn't the in-house comic. I thought he did it for laughs


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

So that explains Tree/Hervé (not that I didn't know what he was about, I just didn't know as much about him as Ed described); what about Elektro?

Apple uses cat names for the code names for OS X developments.  They should stop using them as the title of the product and just use the plain ol' numbering system they used before.

What do you guys think about having something like "Mac OS X 11.2"?


----------



## stizz (Oct 19, 2003)

wow, i feel so,.......chastised


----------



## fryke (Oct 20, 2003)

As I've _always_ said "eks" instead of "ten", I wouldn't mind a "Mac OS X 11.3" at all. However, Apple has tried to make clear from the beginning that the X stands for ten. So that's a no-go. We've also been through this several hundred thousand times, though. At the current rate, 10.9 will be out in Autumn 2009, and after that, I'm sure we'll all be glad about something completely different.

However: There are enough cats around until 10.9, I think, so the discussion isn't needed at all.

To Mods around: Leave this thread in News & Rumours, please. It's been a long time since the last real Hervé-Thread in this forum. Ah, nostalgy. ;-)


----------



## Arden (Oct 20, 2003)

Mac OS X 10.7 Siamese, Mac OS X 10.8 Tabby, Mac OS X 10.9 Tom... LOL

I wonder if we'll see a completely new OS after 10.9.  Apple got 16 years out of the framework that OS 9 was built on, maybe they'll only go for 10 years with OS X.


----------



## edX (Oct 21, 2003)

indeed, nostalgic. 

all mods should leave tree's posts where ever he posts them.


----------



## Cat (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm sure that when Longhorn comes out, Apple will think of an especially nasty predator  ... and I wonder, why not Tiger or Lion? Everybody suggests things like Lynx and Ocelot etc. but there are a lot of the bigger cats that haven't been used yet ... or am I missing something?


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2003)

There's always the Sabre-tooth


----------



## Cat (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL! ... poor longhorn ...


----------



## senne (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tree _
> *ecommerce
> In one week Panther is out. From commercial point of view Apple needs a successor.
> I hope that with this simple example everyone understands what I mean.
> ...



3000, Hervé... 3000

Now you're all wondering why i say Herve. Well, back in those days when Herve was still alive, i saw that he lives in Leuven and studies at KU Leuven. Now i see this link from him to a site hosted by the KU Leuven. ::ha::


----------



## senne (Oct 21, 2003)

ohyes,

Herve = Jan Morren


----------



## Arden (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes, we've been through it before, Hervé = Tree, Tree = Hervé and Elektro = ???.


----------

